# .22 hornet or .204 ruger, require a sem-auto



## greyfields (Jul 27, 2008)

I won't repeat my whole story; but here are the cliff notes:

(http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=73505)

1) I shoot at night with an ATN mk 410, which is good to abotu 100 yards.

2) I mostly stalk nutria, for which we get an $8 bounty as they destroy our diking and drainage ditches.

3) However, my real goal is to off any coyotes, racoons or possums I come across as well.

4) I put the night vision scope on my .243 BAR and went out last night. It was like setting off a bomb in the night. I could hear babies crying a mile away.

5) I've drawn to the conclusion that my BAR is too much gun, my Henery .22 magnum is a little weak and that a .22 hornet or .204 ruger would be a better fit.

Problems:

A) I'm left eye dominant and right handed. It makes bolt action rifles intolerable to me. So I'm looking for a semi-auto/auto loader in .22 hornet.

B) If I can't find one, it seems there are AR-15 based .204's out there available.

Can anyone suggest some brands or models that I'm overlooking for auto-loaders in .22 hornet?

Secondly, how much more LOUD am I making if I end up with the .204 instead of the .22 hornet?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You could go through the BATF and get a silencer for the larger guns... it will sound like a .22 long.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

To my knowledge you are not going to find a semi auto .22 Hornet, as I don't recall every seeing one.

I am afraid a .204 is also going to produce a lot of muzzle flash, at least more so than a .223 (pushing roughly the same amount of powder through a smaller hole).

I shoot a Bushmaster 16" M4 Optics Ready Carbine AR-15 in .223. WIth the Flash Hider in place I have never ever noticed muzzle flash when shooting in total darkness. Granted you could get a AR-15 in .204 Ruger and have a flash hider added (provided the .204 you choose doesn't come with one).

Larry


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

well you have a couple of options in 204 one is from remingtion the r15 and the other being from dpms. but I believe the dpms is only available with a bull barrel and if noise is what your trying to avoid then you wont like an ar style rifle mine is extremely lowd borderline obnxous in 223. maybe its just me but my bolt gun is no where hear that loud, and if you do decide to go with an ar take a look at stag they make a left hand eject ar15


----------



## beaverskins (Mar 11, 2009)

have you considered a 17hmr, they make em in semi auto.

or new england firearms makes a 22 hornet singel shot break open action.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I have a Ruger 10-22 in 22 magnum , if you hunt at night and shots are close I dont think you will have a problem using the good old 22 mag. I love mine.

When the season changes and folks close the windows and turn on the heat , you will not wake any more babies! Fall and winter you would be surprized how loud a sound goes unheard.

Or you could try a Beretta storm carbine or simular semi auto in 9mm, 40 S&W or .45ACP. Also don't forget about the good ole M1 Carbine in well, 30 Carbine, 110 grn bullet at 1900 fps should do the trick and they are fun to shoot.

What is a Nutria ??????????


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I am a big fan of shooting and hunting at night. I do not get to do it as much as I like.

The movie Red Dawn has a quote about only shooting one time. Even with a big boomer one shot home owners may wake up but most will not know what that noise was. Now you start a small fire fight and you will get calls. 224 is right about when it gets colder and windows are closed. It is every easy to fire a few shots before home owners will know what is up.

nutria 
http://www.nutria.com/site.php

Chuck Norris recently had the idea to sell his urine as a canned beverage. We know this beverage as Red Bull.


----------



## greyfields (Jul 27, 2008)

I live pretty rurally and hunting varmits & coyotes at night is allowed (except during deer & elk modern firearm season). I just am buddies with my next door neighbor who has a 6 month old and generally would like to make life easier for both of us (although he borrow my 20 ga to off nutria and hates them more than me).

So, here is my current plan:

1) I have 3/8" dovetail to rail concerters and will mount the night vision scope to the .22 magnum (Henry repeating octagon barrel). We'll see how that goes.

2) I ordered a BOSS muzzle break for my BAR and will be ordering the LightForce NightHunter pack from http://www.allpredatorcalls.com/ . I'll attach the red light to the BAR and use it specifically when going after coyotes with my digital howler. The chances of actually getting more than one in a night is pretty slim anyhow; whereas I may shoot 5 nurtia in a night.

They also make an infrared filter for that kit, which means I could mount it to the .22 magnum as well for more IR illumination (man that rifle will look over-accessorized).

3) If none of these solutions work, I'll look towards going the BAFT route and getting an integrally supressed .223 with subsonic ammuntion, or maybe a muzzle can for an AR. I just really don't want an AR-15. It's just not my style; but they make such great accessories for them. :\


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

Before you spend money on a suppressor you should check your local laws. In Wyoming it is legal to have a suppressor but it is illegal to shoot it out in the field.

From all my reading the only legal place to use a suppressor in Wyoming is at at a range or on your own property as long as you are not shooting at an animal.

Something to consider before dropping a few hundred bucks!


----------



## greyfields (Jul 27, 2008)

They are allowed in WA. The only restrictions are on hunting "big game" which is deer and larger. From coyotes downward I'll be OK. And all this 'hunting' will be on my farm perimeter.

Good point, though. :0


----------



## greyfields (Jul 27, 2008)

I think as of tonight, Sasha and Abby had it right. I think I'll order a .223 stag model 3L and get it supressed. The 55gr vmaxi would be perfect; or I'd have the option to go subsonice

Thanks for the great excuse for anoher toy. 

Also, at the same time, I'm tempted to send the BAR of to SRT in Airzona and get it buzzle brakes/supressed at the sme time. That would give me loads of options.


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

If you go the .223 route, shoot Hornadt TAP ammo its supposed to have a lower flash for law enforcement use with night vision optics. Something with the blend of propelants the use in them also comes loaded with the V-max bullet.


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

I also have a left dominant eye and am right handed. With practice a right handed bolt action is quite usable. It makes a quick follow-up shot rather difficult, but that is all the more reason to make sure the first shot is on the mark. :wink:


----------

